

Two-Seat Electric Octodecacopter Completes Early Flight Tests - grannyg00se
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/11/e-volo-vc200/

======
mdturnerphys
Any explanation of what the advantages are to having so many rotors? Based on
a recently-linked article [1], it seems like you'd take a big efficiency hit.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6730309](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6730309)

------
shirro
Crazy. Zero chances of that auto-rotating you safely down to earth when you
lose power.

